# suple



## Vell Bruixot

This would be a question to a native speaker in Chile, particularly in the X through XII Regions, with experience in construction.  

The term "*suple*" seems to be used as a noun (as well as an inflection of the verb "suplir" which appears in the forum).   

From the context of its use, "suple" (noun) seems to mean a shim or other "supplement" to deal with a shortcoming in some aspect of construction work.  For example, when a board is cut too short for its purpose, another piece of wood is attached (however inappropriately)  to make up the difference.   There may be other meanings in other contexts outside of construction work. Likewise there may be (negative?) connotations attached to "suple" -- perhaps the suggestion that a suple is needed because someone commited an error.   

Native Chilean speakers please comment, and if possible suggest the best English equivalent of the noun "suple" in this context.   (Thank you)


----------



## galesa

*S*egún word reference suple (Chi, Col, Ven) (suministrar) to provide, supply.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Thank you.  However the question is related to (1) the use of SUPLE as a noun, with a translation for the noun form, and (2)  the specific regional use in Chile.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know what you would call it besides a "shim":
http://sol.sodimac.cl:90/HUM.nsf/CDUNID/89AF21800A88DDC085256B5D006FDFD7?OpenDocument&537QYJ
Si su puerta no se mantiene cerrada: inserte un suple detrás del contrafrontal
• Si el picaporte y el hueco en el contrafrontal están alineados y la puerta no se matiene cerrada, puede que el picaporte no sea suficientemente largo para bloquear la puerta.
• Se soluciona colocando un* suple *de cartón denso y delgado detrás del contrafrontal.

Si su puerta se atasca: inserte un *suple* detrás de las bisagras
• Si la puerta se atasca arriba contra el marco o abajo contra el piso, antes que nada, revise que todos los tornillos de las bisagras estén bien apretados.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Vell Bruixot said:


> This would be a question to a native speaker in Chile, particularly in the X through XII Regions, with experience in construction.
> 
> The term "*suple*" seems to be used as a noun (as well as an inflection of the verb "suplir" which appears in the forum).
> 
> From the context of its use, "suple" (noun) seems to mean a shim or other "supplement" to deal with a shortcoming in some aspect of construction work.  For example, when a board is cut too short for its purpose, another piece of wood is attached (however inappropriately)  to make up the difference.   There may be other meanings in other contexts outside of construction work. Likewise there may be (negative?) connotations attached to "suple" -- perhaps the suggestion that a suple is needed because someone commited an error.
> 
> Native Chilean speakers please comment, and if possible suggest the best English equivalent of the noun "suple" in this context.   (Thank you)


*suple* (short for _suplemento_) = *supplement

*You got it right, it's just a piece of whatever to make good for something that was not square. Incidentally, Chileans also use *suple *for the petition of advance money short of payday if they did not manage to make ends meet.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> *suple* (short for _suplemento_) = *supplement
> 
> *You got it right, it's just a piece of whatever to make good for something that was not square. Incidentally, Chileans also use *suple *for the petition of advance money short of payday if they did not manage to make ends meet.



Thanks - that is what I suspected.  I had not heard it used in Chilean Patagonia as a pay advance, where "adelanto" still seems the most common.   

But suple seems to often have the connotation of fixing an error  (10mm too short, use a suple) 

thanks


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Vell Bruixot said:


> Thanks - that is what I suspected.  I had not heard it used in Chilean Patagonia as a pay advance, where "adelanto" still seems the most common.
> 
> But suple seems to often have the connotation of fixing an error  (10mm too short, use a suple)
> 
> thanks


*Adelanto* is more formal, *suple* is informal.

You don't have to use *suples *exclusively to fix an error, something may have become out of square because of continuous use or an event like an earthshake (not to say earthquake).


----------



## alberto magnani

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> *adelanto* is more formal, *suple* is informal.
> 
> You don't have to use *suples *exclusively to fix an error, something may have become out of square because of continuous use or an event like an earthshake (not to say earthquake).



Sorry, but I only heve seen this post today while looking for another term. 
suple: yes it is a verb form: él _suple_    he supplies
but mechanically
*suple* is a _spark plug bushing_ - for example - that in some ways fixes a spark plug problem
see images: (especially third row fourth image)
https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...v&sa=X&ei=pMb8VKWUIsL1ggSCl4GQCQ&ved=0CCUQsAQ
regards


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Here is an example of the context from the original question - in this case discussion construction of a wooden frame house:

_En general, cuando la distancia entre apoyos (cimiento aislado) sea entre 2,40 m y 3,00 m en vivienda de dos pisos, es necesario incluir   suples de diámetro de  12 mm, de igual longitud (240 a 300 cm), 
en la zona central inferior de la viga; y un suple superior de largo de 200 cm repartido en la zona central en el eje de cada apoyo lateral....._

Similar mentions in this same text:

_Suple  pieza  2” x 2”  a  800 mm Pino radiata_

_Suple  de madera  1”x 2”._


and finally a possible clue that "suple" might just be short for "suplementos"..... just guessing

_Insistamos en que las ventanas deben colocarse verticalmente con plomada y ser niveladas con nivel de carpintero, si es necesario, ayudarse con cuñas y suplementos para fijarlas en su lugar y mantener un__ espaciamiento uniforme en todo su contorno_


Still looking for a translation for this context.


----------



## k-in-sc

For floors, maybe "bridging"?


----------



## alberto magnani

k-in-sc said:


> For floors, maybe "bridging"?



Maybe, the idea is that a "_suple_" is a metallic piece like a "_bushing_" that fit at the end of an item for its better use.
Regards.


----------



## k-in-sc

Metal? Are you sure?
_Suple pieza 2” x 2” a 800 mm *Pino radiata*_


----------



## alberto magnani

k-in-sc said:


> Metal? Are you sure?
> _Suple pieza 2” x 2” a 800 mm *Pino radiata*_




see:
http://www.revol.cl/afa/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=543&Itemid=370

is a metal piece connecting wood pieces (it seems that is a system well known in Chile)

see:
http://www.mas4x4.com/tienda/suzuki...-01-13-34-36/suplemento-rotula-trasera-detail

in this case is a metal "supplement" that "extends" an existing car part to avoid a damage in the suspension of a car
(sorry - the links are in Spanish, but the images can help a little)

the most know meaning of "suple" in Peru, for example, is the bush for a spark plug as I mentioned above that "extends"
a spark plug

regards


----------



## Vell Bruixot

The context here is carpentry, and working with wood.  According to the carpenter I talked to today,   a suple can be a lot of different things in the carpentry business. It seems at times to be an "extension" or often a non-structural wooden connector or spacer, or a means for joining pieces in a non-structural manner.   The opinion of the carpenter is that the noun suple comes from the verb "suplir"   and I understand that to be something that extends/connects to "make up the difference."  Unfortunately the use of the word is not limited to making up the difference.   

Notice in this context, repairing a door,  where the suple is a sort of spacer for a hinge installation:   "Suple o lámina delgada de cartón"  seen in Step 2 here

http://www.hacelovosmismo.com/como-reparar-las-puertas-de-su-casa/


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Vell Bruixot said:


> and finally a possible clue that "suple" might just be short for "suplementos"..... just guessing



Hola, Vell. Para mí es apócope de _suplemento_, como bien sospechas y como ya dijo Juan Carlos Garling.

Fíjate que en todos los casos presentados, si se reemplaza _suple_ por suplemento la frase queda perfectamente entendible. Y en ese sentido, creo que *supplement* es una buena traducción, y suficientemente abarcativa. No necesariamente tiene que ser metálico, o de madera, como cualquier suplemento (incluso puede ser cartón, como señala K-in-sc)



Vell Bruixot said:


> Here is an example of the context from the original question - in this case discussion construction of a wooden frame house:
> 
> _En general, cuando la distancia entre apoyos (cimiento aislado) sea entre 2,40 m y 3,00 m en vivienda de dos pisos, es necesario incluir   suples de diámetro de  12 mm, de igual longitud (240 a 300 cm),
> en la zona central inferior de la viga; y un suple superior de largo de 200 cm repartido en la zona central en el eje de cada apoyo lateral....._


En este caso, parece estar refiriéndose a hierros, porque no se me ocurre otra cosa que pueda ser estructural o de refuerzo con un diámetro de sólo 12 mm. ¿Puede ser que se refiera a la armadura de una viga de hormigón armado? Si así fuera, más que suplemento sería suplementario, en el sentido de que es una barra que se agrega además de las otras. En ese caso, yo diría _supplementary rebar / supplementary reinforcement_.

Agrego: _Additional_ también podría ser una buena traducción en este último caso.


----------

